# Oliver Bridge WMA



## scoutmedic (Apr 18, 2013)

Just finished hunting at Oliver Bridge WMA, there for several hours,walked from sign in gate at hwy 24 back to river just before line with go bar landing, no tracks, no signs, a few other hunter's, could be a nice WMA if the state would thin the tree's, which would help the state's money problem as well as the wildlife. Over all I'll be back.


----------



## BowArrow (Apr 20, 2013)

Saw lots of turkeys the first three years it was open but did not see a single turkey this past deer season and I hunt it a lot as I live nearby. Same with the deer.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Apr 21, 2013)

I hunted there a lot when they first opened it but like you said the trees are so thick its impossible to hunt. the only openings on the whole property are the roads. I little cutting/thinning and a few controlled burns and they could turn it into a decent public property.


----------



## atkins1976 (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw 6 turkey and 5 deer the last day before it closed for a few weeks this year I believe it opens back up in a week or so


----------



## jakebuddy (Nov 9, 2013)

I called dnr about the wma and they said that the land was owned by the DOT and that they were working together to provide hunting land.


----------

